# mounting alternator to 8n



## tarhcr (Jul 13, 2006)

I have early modle 48 8n with front mount dist. I am tring to add brackets for alternator to convert to 12 volt but the brackets that i have dont seem to be right or I am so dumb I cant mount them any help out there I am using delco 1 wire alternator


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

We need pictures to better answer your question.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I understand...you are swapping from original 6V generator to 12V alternator correct? Is it difficult to start, having electrical problems or want to run other stuff off of 12V power source?

I know this is not what you want to hear, depending on your intentions and current problems. First thing you need to do is make it work on six volts. If you have troubles with the stock system there are books and folks here who can help. If you start with a cobbled up six volt system and botch a twelve volt conversion you may be in need of more help than you can get here. Get yourself a fifteen dollar wiring harnass, get an I T FO 4 manual, wire it right, polarize the generator, fix the ignition if it needs it and start out with a working six volt system. Then if you absolutely have to waste a hundred bucks and the price of a battery on a twelve volt conversion follow the instructions that came with the kit.

If still want to upgrade to 12V, then 
www.just8ns.com and lots of other places have "conversion kits" already built (usually with Delco 10SI or 12SI alternator with built0in voltage regulator) also come with wiring, mounting bracket/hardware etc....go with a true 12V ignition coil likewise. 
Hate playing around with the multiple in-line ballast resistors, and plus you get hotter sparkies from your 12V coil. 

Lots of choices....nothing too cheap.....probably good time to remove the hood and do a complete rewire. Make everything BRIGHT AND TIGHT! ---- make the wiring look good. 

Let me know if you have any questions....
-Andy


----------



## tarhcr (Jul 13, 2006)

Bruceman thanks for the reply. What I have is the bracket for the alternator wo mount where the gen was this works fine then I have a bracket that is l shaped and has 3 holes 2 in the long pice that appear to line up with the 2 front head bolts and the other is on the short piece that I will assume goes to the adjustment bracket on the frount of the altinator but not haveing seen one mounted I am not sure.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

If the bottom ear on the alternator will mount to the engine, it seems that all you need is a top bracket, that can be found at many aftermarket automotive/hot rod stores. Then, of course measure for a belt.

Again, if you could take a pic or two of your setup, There are more guys here that could give a solution.

Bruce~


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I believe George Will has some photos in his posts that may show what your looking for!! Search using his name and I will try to help you tomorrow!!


----------



## Capt.Marion (Jan 2, 2007)

it's prolly already too late, but you could always return the alternator and just re-wrap the generator to boost it up to 12 volts and thrwo a resistor on it at the coil. You'll just need to get a chrysler 50-amp regulator...


----------

